# 50" Viera Panasonic 720p Plasma HDTV cracked screen



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

My son was playing the Wii and











The remote he was using cracked the screen. I unplugged it and plugged it in and nothing happened.... Can the screen be fixed or do I have to buy a new TV?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

New TV, probably. You might call around and see if any servicers have a scrapper with a good screen, but the repair cost is likely prohibitive if you have to by it new from Panasonic.


----------

